# Oh no



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

had 3 girls yesterday but one looks like she has a rat her large tummy& im convinced she is pregnant. she is only 8 weeks old herself. comparing her tummy to her sisters she is massive. I will try to get a photo later on today


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She'd be hard-pressed to be pregnant at 8 weeks and showing -- rats JUST come sexually active at 5ish weeks (generally, 6 weeks +), and are pregnant for 3 weeks (and only usually "show" mid-to late week 2). Hoping for the best.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

She could be just chunky but it's just her tummy that is a bit big like. I really hope she isn't she's too young :-( and thank you


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Those are the best shots I can get of her tummy without upsetting her. I am so worried


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

SHe kinda just looks chubby to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I really hope so, I don't want her to be pregnant, I've had her a day and she is just too young :-( my little baba


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I think she's just chubby. My girl Beatrice has looked like that since I got her haha. It's kinda scary when you first notice it.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

erikablanchettexo said:


> I think she's just chubby. My girl Beatrice has looked like that since I got her haha. It's kinda scary when you first notice it.


I really hope so, tbh when I saw her I didn't notice her tummy til I got her home. and I pooped myself because I thought oh no she's pregnant. really scary


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Well she is going for a free check up at the vets today, I'll keep everyone updated. just want to make sure everything's alright with her.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

The vets didn't make any difference. still don't know what's happening. The vet said she looks pregnant but he doesn't want to feel her tummy just in case she is. But he also said she is too young. just gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Well at least the check up was free! Would suck if you had to pay for a "*shrug* dunno"


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I know yeah! well best outcome was that she is very healthy lol


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

She doesn't exactly look "pregnant" to me. However, if she was housed with males, it's possible. 

She actually looks "older" than 8 weeks old. Just going by her size. Females don't grow as fast as males and she seems pretty big to be 8 weeks old. 

Not sure if you got her from a pet store or breeder. If she came from a breeder, she's just big for her age. Females from breeder tend to be larger and healthier. If she came from a pet store, she's probable older than 8 weeks. 

If she came from a reputable breeder, chances are, she's not pregnant.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Daize said:


> She doesn't exactly look "pregnant" to me. However, if she was housed with males, it's possible.
> 
> She actually looks "older" than 8 weeks old. Just going by her size. Females don't grow as fast as males and she seems pretty big to be 8 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, she is from a pet store, pets at home (uk). and she came with another female whom is smaller than she is. and I'm not sure whether she was at any time with males. I just saw that her tummy was round and automatically assumed the worst. I'll attach a photo of the female they claimed to be her sister.& how old would you say she is?


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

This is her today


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

OK,
The one that's suppose to be her "sister".... She's looks like a standard ear rat. The other one, that you think is pregnant looks like a dumbo rat. 

Personally, they could be, but I don't believe they're "sisters". Sometimes Dumbos have more "roundness" to their bodies. 

Unfortunately, in the last pictures you posted..... I think there's a possibility she "is" pregnant. Dumbo rats are "on the round side", but not that round. Hopefully, I'm wrong. 

Just make sure you have an extra cage, just in case. 

It's hard to tell age from pictures. I was going by the size difference, in your first pictures, and they don't look to be the same age. There seems to be a bigger size difference than you'd see in siblings.

One more thing. If she is pregnant, then there's a higher chance your other girl is too.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Daize said:


> OK,
> The one that's suppose to be her "sister".... She's looks like a standard ear rat. The other one, that you think is pregnant looks like a dumbo rat.
> 
> Personally, they could be, but I don't believe they're "sisters". Sometimes Dumbos have more "roundness" to their bodies.
> ...


well that's what I thought, because they're both different in the ear department. but then pet stores are going to just throw them together aren't they. 
They get on really well so that's all that matters to me but I really hope no one is pregnant lol


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My litter (standard ear x standard ear) was predominantly dumbo, but has standard as well.

As to age, we would need a clear reference photo with something establishing size - pop can or something.

I can't really tell if she is fat or if it is her angle. To best determine pregnancy, get a photo of her standing up or from head-on (or preferably both).


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

What like this one? its difficult because she rarely gets out of her hut :-/ took me 10 attempts to get the ones I got lol.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

That's all I've got of her


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

OK,
That side picture shows a definite "bulge". Could be the way she sitting, but she looks pregnant in that picture.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

if you saw her face to face you'd notice straight away, pictures don't help. what sort of cage do I need?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You'll need a glass tank or plastic bin fitted with wire mesh on the top.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I got one today with some nice bedding for her. I am so worried. hope everything goes alright for her. 
will I need to do anything to help her?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

You'll need to give her lots of protein if I remember correctly. And I do suggest getting supplies just incase you need to hand feed the babies. She's young and might not produce enough milk.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> You'll need to give her lots of protein if I remember correctly. And I do suggest getting supplies just incase you need to hand feed the babies. She's young and might not produce enough milk.


what sort of things do I need to get? sorry I've never done this before.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not sure about formulas someone else will have to tell you that but some q-tips would be good so you can stimulate them. Then I see people using a small fine paintbrush or a small dropper/syringe to give the formula.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Can they use baby formula? like sma (I'm in the uk)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wet cat food or dog food or even just eggs can provide big boosts that will help her have a healthy pregnancy/litter.

After that, you can give mama soy milk while she is nursing (and continue with protein!) to help.

If she won't nurse, you need to get baby soy formula or kitten replacement milk.

You'll want to also find a wire cage (or two) for them of CL or ask the petshop to help. You'll want to have her in the tank/bin when she gives birth (preferably a day or two before to get comfy, shell hate it), but around 3 weeks you want to move them into a wire cage so the babies learn to climb. At five weeks, you want to separate males from females (they will have testes at this time so it'll be apparent) and send to new homes at six weeks.

I would also advise that you very intensely socialize her before she pops as it may reduce potential aggression from mama. It doesn't guarantee she won't bite but it'll help.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

This is her face on


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Nothing has happened yet. She is in bed all day but just waiting. Im sure I felt a pup move yesterday when I was feeling her tummy. But im not 100%


----------

